# Pulls lead towards home and doesn’t want to walk



## Sonia_rio (Jun 12, 2021)

Hi guys 
I’m having a very hard time walking my puppy he is 14 weeks old. 
The first couple of times I took him out for a walk he was absolutely fine, little bit scared of passing cars etc but all in all was fine and carried on walking. 
After that though, his brakes go on as soon as we attempt to leave the house, I pull him gently and try give him treats but he doesn’t accept them. If I pick him up and walk him up the road a bit then he pulls frantically in the direction of home and cries. He also does a number 2 as quickly as he can which is quite runny. I don’t know if that’s nerves or he’s just trying to poop as quickly as possible so he can just go home. 
I am booking in him with a trainer who will come to our house but he is not available for a couple of weeks. Any tips in meantime? Or anyone else experienced this?? Thank you


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It sounds like something has scared him and he is really worried. Don't worry too much about walks right now - he is only a baby and much more important to build his confidence so listen to him and slow down with all you are doing. Open the door and sit on doorstep with him to watch the world, when he is ready let him come outside and explore in his own time. Carry him to the park and sit and watch the world there where he can sit on your lap, as he gets more confident he can go down and explore but it is all much better to let him do it in his own time rather than trying to make him do things 

Make sure the trainer is positive and reward based


----------



## Sonia_rio (Jun 12, 2021)

2ndhandgal said:


> It sounds like something has scared him and he is really worried. Don't worry too much about walks right now - he is only a baby and much more important to build his confidence so listen to him and slow down with all you are doing. Open the door and sit on doorstep with him to watch the world, when he is ready let him come outside and explore in his own time. Carry him to the park and sit and watch the world there where he can sit on your lap, as he gets more confident he can go down and explore but it is all much better to let him do it in his own time rather than trying to make him do things
> 
> Make sure the trainer is positive and reward based


hi thank you so much for the tips much appreciated. I really can’t think what scared him to that extent but I guess it’s hard to say. I will try just sitting with him outside and see how that goes. Thank you


----------



## Evelyn_New_Jersey (May 7, 2020)

My pup used to hate walks. Would sit down and not move but as soon as we turned toward home, he pulled hard to get back to the house. I believe he was frightened of the big world. When became older, as his testosterone arrived, he began to really enjoy going out. Now he likes walks very much. I wish I hadn't forced him when he was younger.


----------

